

Building UI in Google Apps Script just got a whole lot easier - abraham
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2011/06/building-ui-in-apps-script-just-got.html

======
matt1
If you're just looking for a UI builder and are not looking for anything on
the backend, I'd encourage you to check out my app, Lean Designs [1], an
HTML5-based WYSIWYG website builder. If Photoshop and Dreamweaver had a baby
and then it went on a heavy diet, I'd like to think it would look something
like Lean Designs. :)

Here's an example of a site created with it (keep in mind all the HTML and CSS
is generated algorithmically):

<http://www.leandesigns.com/designs/3954/16efd20996>

[1] <http://www.leandesigns.com>

~~~
est
There is a vertical scroll bar in your first link under Chrome

<http://i.imgur.com/mk2IX.png>

~~~
matt1
Thanks -- I'll get on it. What version of Chrome are you on?

If you or anybody reading this has the know-how to determine what's causing
the scroll bar to get added, it would help me troubleshoot it as I can't
reproduce it on my version of Chrome (13.0.782.15 dev). Based on your
screenshot it looks like the scroll bar is being added to the wrapper in that
section of the page.

~~~
matt1
If anyone stumbles across this who sees the scroll bar, please drop me a note:
matt@leandesigns.com -- would love a few minutes of your time to help resolve
this.

------
tjsnyder
It looks like google has reimplemented VB6 for javascript.

~~~
neovive
This is the first time I've seen Apps Script and I was thinking along the same
lines. It's like VB6 with all of the Google Cloud goodness built-in. The GMail
API looks especially promising.

------
cdcarter
Is GAS still super slow? I don't care how fast I can develop my app on top of
a spreadsheet if it runs slower than my abacus.

~~~
rdamico
Yes, it can be VERY slow. But for us it's so valuable (allowing us to build a
custom CRM on top of gmail and google spreadsheets) that it's good enough for
now.

